# business education in UAE



## blossom (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi all!

The thought to live and work in UAE is very exciting for me and as I get from this site I’m not alone. I attentively read all topics of that forum and get the answers to many questions. But some are still a torture for me. I’m not waiting for the “recipes of success” but just for hints were it is possible for me to find necessary info. So I have good experience in business education sphere on a high position in sales and marketing. Of course my background allow me to apply for the position of sales and marketing exec in any company (don’t think that I’m making boast!!!) but I like my recent job so much! I don’t want to change the branch and would like to continue what I’m doing now but in another country. So my question are:

Business education/executive education in UAE – what can you say about it?

Who are the main players? 

Where I can find info about them?

Does in-company training center is popular in big companies in UAE?

I would be grateful for any info, recommendation or just hint you may give me. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome Blossom,

I can't answer your question but I thought I'd say welcome. 
Someone will be along with some answers soon.

Regards,
Karen


----------

